
Show HN: BundlePhobia – find the cost of adding a new npm package to your build - pastelsky
https://bundlephobia.com
======
dvdhnt
Nice job! The site is easy on the eyes, gorgeous and fast.

I'll definitely try it out a bit more and spread the word.

